
Ask HN: What's the coolest tech you got this Christmas? - rosstex
see title
======
coreyp_1
I bought myself a wooden clock kit from ThinkGeek. I have to buy stuff like
this for myself... my family bought me clothes! (I'm not complaining!!!)

For my nieces and nephews, however, I bought them the large Snap Circuits 750
kit, and we have been playing with that. After they build something, I make
changes to it, & they try to predict what will happen. Regardless of their
answer, we then test it to see what will happen, & then I help them to
understand why. They're getting better at it!! :D

